# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking to purchase Digital Lab Equipment

## egiambalvo

I'm looking to purchase Digital Lab Equipment /  Generator / polishers/ laser engravers / ar / etc please forward your info with pictures

----------


## Somnathkolekar

Are you looking forward to start a new lab or extend the existing one?

----------


## egiambalvo

> Are you looking forward to start a new lab or extend the existing one?


Expanding

----------


## braheem24

I have a few satisloh Autoflex polishers if you’re still in the market. 

located in Florida.

----------

